# Parker Safari Magnum crossbow



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Parker Safari Magnum crossbow

Only have the 2 bolts in the quiver. Red dot works. Have killed a few deer with it but now Im not hunting anymore and its taking up space. 

Asking $225 obo

Jason 8504907877


----------

